# Frosty AK48 @ 51 Day Flower



## GrowinGreen (Jul 14, 2009)

Got my new camera today, so I've just been messing around.

Here is my AK48 that has now been flowering for 51 days. The trichomes are starting to turn amber and I will probably harvest in a week or two.

It has a very sweet, sugary smell to it- I can't wait to taste it.

Watcha think?

---


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 14, 2009)

They filled out nicely!


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 14, 2009)

Sweet little girls you there! I got some AK48 sittin in the fridge after seeing these I might have to brake them out! Nice job there GG


                                                    Phatpharmer


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2009)

Great pics GG 

Are you noticing you keep getting fresh new pistils growing?

eace:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks HIE

i think there is still some new growth, but not very much

the calyx are really swelling up and are rock hard- very dense nugs


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jul 14, 2009)

*Nice*


----------



## zipflip (Jul 14, 2009)

wow!!!!!  when its done an chopped throw it atthe wall see if it sticks :hubba:  man that looks sticky mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 15, 2009)

You can grow my meds any day!  How's tomorrow?  ;-)


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks yummy!!!!


----------



## aaonehundred (Jul 16, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Watcha think?


 
I think they suck. .   j/k. .They look very sweeet.  I have some 48's in my grow room right now and I will bet cutting hopfully within 2 1/2 weeks. .


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 17, 2009)

I think you better put on your seatbelt and helmet GG, you are going for a ride!!!


----------



## zipflip (Jul 17, 2009)

> you are going for a ride!!!


  y'all mind pickin me up on the way :rofl:


----------



## 420benny (Jul 17, 2009)

me too! I'll bring the beer.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 17, 2009)

Hell ya you guys can come,

I'll be right over to pick you up!

---


----------



## zipflip (Jul 17, 2009)

:rofl:  i get to ride on the handlebars!!!


----------



## 420benny (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks zip. I am staying home.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 17, 2009)

come on it could be fun...  LOL
  my luk id get sum nasty rooad rash on my face fallin off the bars lol.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 18, 2009)

LMAO, you guys are too much. LOL


----------



## mr.greengenes (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey GG:
Nice job. I have 2 AK-48 growing in soil right now. And to profess my ignorance, I thought they would be done in 48 days - hence the name. But it seems that when yours went to flower, your 51 plus days in not including veg. How long do you think the actual time will be until harvest? I confess that, as Tom Petty put it, "The waiting is the hardest part".


----------



## GrowinGreen (Aug 16, 2009)

hey Mr green- I harvested this AK at 65 days so 9 weeks and 2 days... the trichomes were all cloudy with quite a few turning amber. Probably could have had it go a little longer, but I'm real happy with how it turned out. Gets me reaal high


----------



## mr.greengenes (Aug 16, 2009)

So maybe we should rename it AK-69? Y'know, a nice round number.


----------



## mr.greengenes (Aug 16, 2009)

p.s. are you really a down under aussie?


----------

